# Problema con casetera en sistema de sonido ochentero



## farlin (Ago 24, 2016)

Amigos, gracias por hacerme parte de la comunidad, espero colaborar en lo que se necesite. 

Mi posteo tiene que ver con la reparación de una pletina de un sistema de sonido ochentero que llego a mis manos. Aclaro que no soy profesional si no un aficionado, disciplinado y con mucha paciencia, así que estoy dispuesto a seguir sus consejos. 

El sistema funciona bien excepto la casetera. Después de limpiar y cambiar correas noto lo siguiente: 
Al estar *sin* el cassette puesto, la pletina funciona correctamente: el adelanto, retroceso y play. *El problema es cuando pongo el cassette*. El adelanto y retroceso funcionan de forma correcta, pero los cabezales no se levantan correctamente cuando oprimo play, para que suene la grabación debo mantener la tecla PLAY apretada con el dedo mientras suena un tac-tac-tac muy fuerte y molesto. Noto que el sonido viene del eje grande del cabestrante (creo que así se llama el diámetro mas grande), es como si golpeara en algo. 

¿Tienen idea a que se deberá? 

Desde ya muy agradecido por su ayuda, 

Saludos


----------



## analogico (Ago 24, 2016)

farlin dijo:


> funcionan de forma correcta, pero los cabezales no se levantan correctamente cuando oprimo play, para que suene la grabación debo mantener la tecla PLAY apretada con el dedo mientras suena un tac-tac-tac muy fuerte y molesto. Noto que el sonido viene del eje grande del cabestrante (creo que así se llama el diámetro mas grande), es como si golpeara en algo.
> 
> ¿Tienen idea a que se deberá?
> 
> ...


por los sintomas parece que fueran los "embrages" de los "cosos" que giran las ruedas

digo por que  parece ser el mecanismo que detecta demasiada tension en la cinta   y puede ser que  que el embrague este pegado


----------



## farlin (Ago 24, 2016)

Gracias por tu respuesta Analógico.

¿Hay alguna manera de determinar cuales son los embragues? (no se reconocerlos)
¿Como lo destrabo?

Mañana subiré fotos mas detalladas del sistema para que me ayudes a identificarlos


----------



## analogico (Ago 24, 2016)

farlin dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta Analógico.
> 
> ¿Hay alguna manera de determinar cuales son los embragues? (no se reconocerlos)
> ¿Como lo destrabo?
> ...



es la pieza que une  la "cosa" que engancha en las ruedad de cinta del cassete con el engrane 
lleva un resorte y un fieltro


----------



## FRANK90 (Ago 24, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> es la pieza que une  la "cosa" que engancha en las ruedad de cinta del cassete con el engrane
> lleva un resorte y un fieltro
> 
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_4W_JRbA-QYc/SlCWYYBv7BI/AAAAAAAAHTw/XnSQROvzFng/s320/dobleplatina11.jpg



es un seguro para el sistema cuando detecta que durante la reproduccion se frena el engranaje activa el filtro que haz dicho en algunos casos el resorte al estar perder tension hace que el filtro se active con mucha sensabilidad


----------



## analogico (Ago 25, 2016)

tambien puede ser la falla la  otra rueda la que no tracciona que este muy apretada y haga saltar el seguro de sobretencion de cinta


por cierto ese sensor detector es eso blanco entre los 2 cabezales
pero por los sintomas la falla es una de las 2 ruedas   

Ver el archivo adjunto 147645


----------



## josemaX (Ago 25, 2016)

Sin saber como se arregla, decir que ese ruido tac-tac-tac lo solían hacer los mecanismos autostop o auto reverse cuando se tensaba la cinta y era detectado (en algunos tipos) por la pieza de plástico blanco que se ve entre el cabezal de reproducción y el de borrado (como se ve en la ultima foto). Igual por algún motivo la cinta anda muy tensa o el sensor está demasiado sensible.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 25, 2016)

Hola, el problema está en el AUTOSTOP. Dicho mecanismo se encuentra en el eje de tracción de carrete.
Existen varios tipos, en fin, por el síntoma que comentas una manera de probarlo en tu caso es: sin colocar ningún cassette, presionar PLAY,  luego ir deteniendo paulatinamente con dos dedos a dicho eje de tracción, hasta que en un punto determinado, se accionará el AUTOSTOP. Antes de "meter manos", tienes que quitar el mecanismo y sumergirlo en alcohol unos 30', al mismo tiempo con un pequeño pincel retirar suciedad, luego quitar y escurrir, en la mayoría de los casos el problema se soluciona. Una vez seco prueba dicho mecanismo sin insertarlo en el frente, así puedes probar/reparar.


----------



## sergiot (Ago 25, 2016)

El eje de giro que arrastra la cinta es el Caftan, o asi se lo nombraba.

La cosa es así, cuando el autostop venia con el sistema que detectaba el giro del carretel, este no se podia poner play sin el casette ya que el carretel que se detectaba era el de atras.
Por lo que se ve en las fotos el sistema de tu casetera es detectar cuando la cinta se "estira" por haberse frenado en carretel trasero y la misma empuja para atras el plastico blanco que esta entre las cabezas.

Fallas tipicas de esas cosas era que el eje del carretel trasero se doblaba y entraba forzado en el casette, o muy duro el carretel trasero o el plastico que se mete en el casette y empuja la cinta esté torcido y no entre.


----------



## farlin (Ago 25, 2016)

Gracias por la gentileza de las respuestas.

El molesto tac-tac-tac se produce cuando el eje grande (cabestrante) choca con el mecanismo de autostop. He realizado giros con las manos y he notado que el eje grande da una vuelta completa, se detiene y si lo fuerzo salta el play. Estas pruebas has he realizado con y sin cassette y en ambas pasa lo mismo.

Lo que hice entonces fue mover levemente hacia arriba y hacia abajo la pieza plástica blanca que esta entre los cabezales. Ahora el eje gira sin problemas, no se detiene. Ahora verificaré con motor.

Adjunto foto donde indico un tornillo que al parecer sujeta la pieza blanca. ¿Este como debe ir?, apretado?, suelto? efectivamente cumple esa función? 

¿Es recomendable lubricarlo?, ¿con que?


----------



## ninodeves (Ago 25, 2016)

Hola se llama Castan no Caftan y el tornillo que dices debe estar bien apretado,puesto que por mucho que lo aprietes,siempre deja libertad para que la pieza que sujeta se mueva.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 25, 2016)

ninodeves dijo:


> Hola se llama Castan no Caftan


CAPSTAN se llama, CAPSTAN !!!!!


----------



## EdgardoCas (Ago 25, 2016)

Un detalle no menor: de qué época son los cassettes que estás usando para probar? La humedad hace estragos y la cinta se infla tanto que no se bobina correctamente.


----------



## farlin (Ago 25, 2016)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Un detalle no menor: de qué época son los cassettes que estás usando para probar? La humedad hace estragos y la cinta se infla tanto que no se bobina correctamente.



Buena acotación. Es verdad, lo analogo implica una serie de detalles "físicos" a considerar.
Los cassettes son de distintas épocas y calidades.



Entonces , ¿el tornillo que sujeta el *capstan* debe ir muy apretado?

¿cual seria su regulación correcta?





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> CAPSTAN se llama, CAPSTAN !!!!!



Estoy algo confundido, en una imagen de Google aparece como CAPSTAN el “fierrito” que trabaja junto al PICH ROLLER, entonces ¿cuál es el nombre de la pieza (en este caso de mi pletina, blanca de plástico) que va entre los cabezales encargada del autostop? 

Excusa, mi ignorancia…


----------



## analogico (Ago 25, 2016)

farlin dijo:


> Estoy algo confundido, en una imagen de Google aparece como CAPSTAN el “fierrito” que trabaja junto al PICH ROLLER, entonces ¿cuál es el nombre de la pieza (en este caso de mi pletina, blanca de plástico) que va entre los cabezales encargada del autostop?
> 
> Excusa, mi ignorancia…


olvide todos los nombres de las piezas

ese fierrito con la rueda de goma es el que gira a velocidad constante
las otras que enrrollan la cinta  tienen embrages por la diferencia de velocidad entre ese fierrito y la velocidad del enrollamiento

el problema debe estar en las enrolladoras que estan muy apretadas y no giren   o el cassete que tenga los rollos de cinta apretados



de todos modos la pieza blanca lleva un resor


----------



## sergiot (Ago 25, 2016)

El tornillo se apreta atope, el buje de bronce es del tipo sombreo y por mas que apretes ese tornillo la chapita con el plástico blanco no queda apretada.

Si prestas atención alrededor del buje de bronce pasa un resorte del tipo tijera, es el que empuja hacia afuera la pieza plástica, es decir, el que hace que se meta adentro de la ventana del casette.

Tendrías que desarmar todo para poder ver detrás del mecanismo.


----------



## Bleny (Ago 26, 2016)

También hay que tener en cuenta que hay mecanismos que si no gira el otro extremo se para, es otro sistema auto stop


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 26, 2016)

Bleny dijo:


> También hay que tener en cuenta que hay mecanismos que si no gira el otro extremo se para, es otro sistema auto stop



En este caso no, porque al meter la cinta ambos ejes empiezan a girar y de igual forma se salta el autostop


----------



## Lolo71 (Ago 26, 2016)

Como que recuerdo vagamente que habia un engrane que daba traccion al poner play que se barria, el cual se tenia que reemplazar. Los caset tienden a acumular suciedad por ende a hacerse mas duros para el sistema.


----------



## Bleny (Ago 27, 2016)

No has mencionado ni marca ni modelo, para saber si tiene manual de servicio o hay info sobre el


----------



## analogico (Ago 27, 2016)

Bleny dijo:


> No has mencionado ni marca ni modelo, para saber si tiene manual de servicio o hay info sobre el



por el modelo debe ser de los 70as dificil encontrar datos de equipos tan antiguos sin embargo casi todos usan el mismo mecanismo


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 27, 2016)

Es fijo que es setentero porque los equipos ochenteros tienen una presentación mas limpia y moderna, menos analogicos por decirlo asi


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 27, 2016)

Bleny dijo:


> No has mencionado ni marca ni modelo, para saber si tiene manual de servicio o hay info sobre el



Respecto a la marca, se puede divisar (un tanto a duras penas por lo borroso), que es un Rising, incluso la estetica lo confirma, el modelo, aún no he podido averiguar cual es. Al menos mediante la comparación de imagenes.

Aunque bueno, se parece bastante al de las imagenes, siendo ambos un amplificador radio cassette, aunque por diferencias (como en donde esta la marca), se ve que no es el mismo






Ver el archivo adjunto 147780
Ver el archivo adjunto 147781


País: 	Japon
Fabricante / Marca: 	Rising; (where?)
Año: 1985 ??	Categoría: Radio - o Sintonizador pasado WW2
Semiconductores (sólo se cuentan los transistores)	11:
Principio de recepción	Superheterodino en general
Gama de ondas	OM y FM
Especialidades	Grabador y/o Reprod de cassetes
Tensión de funcionamiento	Red: Corriente alterna (CA, Inglés = AC) / 115/230 Volt
Altavoz	- Este modelo usa altavoz exterior (1 o más).
Potencia de salida	2 W (unknown quality)
de Radiomuseum.org	Modelo: Stereo Cassette Recorder STR-1010MC - Rising; where?
Anotaciones	2 leds, 12 diodes, 7 IC. 2 way speaker system.
Procedencia de los datos	-- Schematic
Modelo creado por Antonio Martins-Pais. Ver en "Modificar Ficha" los participantes posteriores.


Pude hallar estos dos diagramas de ese modelo, aunque no se si les valdran.

Ver el archivo adjunto 147784

Bueno, algunas imagenes no aparecen como corresponden, así que copio y pego el texto del modelo que es 

Saludos

Fuente de las imagenes:
http://www.todocoleccion.net/radios-transistores/amplificador-radio-cassette-rising~x48892649


----------



## ninodeves (Ago 28, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> CAPSTAN se llama, CAPSTAN !!!!!




jejeje,si capstan,se me olvido la p.


----------



## farlin (Ago 29, 2016)

Efectivamente es un Rising STR 505 made in Japan...

Respecto al arreglo, tengo buenas noticias. Después de leer sus acertadas indicaciones, realice ajuste, al final todo lo que necesitaba era una buena mano de limpieza y ya esta funcionando.
En las partes movibles lubriqué con crema de manos, ¿eso es correcto?, me sugirieron que usar otro tipo de lubricante puede causar daños a las pieza, ¿con que se lubrica normalmente?


Comentario a parte, que bien hechos eran estos sistemas, cuanto duran, han pasado mas de tres décadas y aun cumplen con su correcto funcionamiento, esto, versus la obsolescencia programada de esta era digital sonde todo es desechable

Una cosa mas bien cosmética: los meter lights están quemados. Como saber su voltaje para reemplazarlos?, en el esquemático subido por hellfire4 no veo esa información (tal vez no vi bien)


----------



## Bleny (Ago 29, 2016)

Con un multimetro puedes comprobar el voltaje de salida y si es de rosca la bombilla mira la circunferencia del casquillo de la bombilla si pone los datos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 29, 2016)

Mejor medí la tensión entre los extremos de la conexión (sin las lámparas) y colocale uno o dos LEDs y listo.... meter-lights hasta la eternidad...


----------



## farlin (Ago 29, 2016)

Bleny dijo:


> Con un multimetro puedes comprobar el voltaje de salida y si es de rosca la bombilla mira la circunferencia del casquillo de la bombilla si pone los datos



Hola.

Si, medí con multimetro pero no da valores exactos, por eso seria bueno saberlos desde el esquemático. Compre unas bombillas de 12V pero dan muy poca luz....

En la circunferencia del casquillo no aparece ninguna información..


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 29, 2016)

farlin dijo:


> Una cosa mas bien cosmética: los meter lights están quemados. Como saber su voltaje para reemplazarlos?, en el esquemático subido por hellfire4 no veo esa información (tal vez no vi bien)
> Ver el archivo adjunto 147831



Lamentablemente colega, no he logrado hallar ni manual del service, ni esquemas ni nada justo de ese modelo que tienes, los diagramas subidos son de un modelo parecido con los mismos botones, perillas y entradas frontales, pero pueden o no servir, justo como comente.
Suerte desde ya


----------



## analogico (Ago 29, 2016)

me parece que esa parte se alimenta de corriente alterna

sin embargo si las lamparas de repuesto no son y se calientan derretiran el  vumeter

asi que la mejor opcion es que le adaptes leds

de hecho esas 2 cosas ya las he hecho y lo mejor es usar leds


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 29, 2016)

Coloca el multimetro en AC y mide el voltaje, luego usa un puente rectificador y un condensador para armar una especie de fuente DC (para que los LEDs no parpadeen), ya con esto mides el voltaje DC que obtienes y con eso calculas los LEDs con los que vas a retroiluminar los UV's


----------



## farlin (Ago 29, 2016)

Ferchito dijo:


> Coloca el multimetro en AC y mide el voltaje, luego usa un puente rectificador y un condensador para armar una especie de fuente DC (para que los LEDs no parpadeen), ya con esto mides el voltaje DC que obtienes y con eso calculas los LEDs con los que vas a retroiluminar los UV's



Estimado, como ya comenté, soy un "aficionado disciplinado" y tu sugerencia me parece interesante para llevar a cabo. 
Me podrías indicar con más detalle como realizar la modificación para alimentar los leds? Algun pequeño circuito en el cual guiarme? Componentes a utilizar... Etc 
Desde ya,muchas gracias.


----------



## miguelus (Ago 30, 2016)

Buenos días.

La mecánica de esos equipos *No se debe de lubricar ni engrasar*, lo que se hacía era desmontar al máximo las partes móviles de la mecánica y limpiarlas con Alcohol Isopropílico, de esta forma nos asegurábamos que no quedara ningún residuo que impidiera un funcionamiento correcto.

Si ponemos cualquier tipo de grasa o cualquier otro "invento" lo que conseguiremos es que, a la larga se adhiera suciedad y tengamos problemas en la estabilidad del arrastre de la cinta.

 Ya que lo has desmontado, intenta cambiar las correas de goma, después de tanto tiempo, lo más normal es que estén algo dilatadas, si las cambias hay que tener en cuenta que las nuevas serán "pelín" más cortas.

Igualmente, fíjate en la Cabeza Lectora, tiene que estar perfectamente limpia (sin residuos de color Marrón producidos por el roce con las cintas). Igualmente la puedes limpiar con Alcohol Isopropílico y un Bastoncillo (los de los oídos).


Asegúrate que la polea de goma Negra (la que hace presión con el Capstan) está perfectamente limpia, sin residuos de color Marrón.

Con mucho cuidado y muy suavemente,  desliza la uña de un dedo por la superficie del Cabezal, no tendrás que notar ninguna deficiencia, tendrá que estar perfectamente pulida.

Después de tanto tiempo, seguramente, el Azimut estará desajustado, esto es muy sencillo de ajustar, lo ideal es disponer de una Cinta de prueba y un Osciloscopio, si no  tienes eso lo puedes hacer con una cinta que tenga música rica en Agudos, ajustarás el tornillo  que hay en el Cabezal, (el que va sobre un muelle), de forma que oigas los Agudos lo mejor posible. Para esto, ni que decir tiene, necesitarás que tu oído funcione bien (o casi).

Sal U2


----------



## analogico (Ago 30, 2016)

farlin dijo:


> Estimado, como ya comenté, soy un "aficionado disciplinado" y tu sugerencia me parece interesante para llevar a cabo.
> Me podrías indicar con más detalle como realizar la modificación para alimentar los leds? Algun pequeño circuito en el cual guiarme? Componentes a utilizar... Etc
> Desde ya,muchas gracias.



pero como son las lamparas originales 

asi






faltaria  un puente asi




y a resistencia  que se calcula con el voltaje





y la resistencia


----------



## Lucho LP (Sep 1, 2016)

También se pueden alimentar los led con alterna, pero tendrías que conectarles un diodo 1N4148 en antiparalelo.
Al margen de eso, algo que una vez hice y quedó muy bien, fue esmerilar los leds con una lija muy finita para quitarles el efecto focal y difuminar la luz mas parejamente dentro de los Vumeters. 
Saludos!


----------



## farlin (Sep 1, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> pero como son las lamparas originales
> 
> 
> 
> Las lamparas son así:


----------



## analogico (Sep 2, 2016)

farlin dijo:


> analogico dijo:
> 
> 
> > pero como son las lamparas originales
> ...


----------



## DodgeThis (May 4, 2020)

No tengo mucho conocimiento de electrónica pero sé cómo usar un soldador.
Alguien me pidió que ayudara a identificar los siguientes componentes quemados o que proporcionara fotos de las áreas en cuestión.
Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2020)

La primera imagen es la placa de sintonia, sería muy raro que se queme algo ahí
La segunda imagen es la placa que contiene la fuente de alimentación y aparecen unos diodos de 1 Amper quemados


----------



## DodgeThis (May 4, 2020)

Muchas gracias Fogonazo
Busqué en eBay y encontré los siguientes diodos Diodo Schottky 20V,40,60 con 1A   
¿Cuál será más adecuado o cómo puedo verificar esto?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2020)

DodgeThis dijo:


> Muchas gracias Fogonazo
> Busqué en eBay y encontré los siguientes diodos Diodo Schottky 20V,40,60 con 1A
> ¿Cuál será más adecuado o cómo puedo verificar esto?


*No son diodos Schottky*, son diodos rectificadores comunes de 1A tipo 1N4003 / 1N4004 / 1N4005 / 1N4006 / 1N4007 o similar de 100V 1A o lo que consigas similar en tu país.

*OJO al piojo*, tal ves al reemplazar los diodos se detecte otra cosa dañada


----------



## analogico (May 4, 2020)

DodgeThis dijo:


> Muchas gracias Fogonazo
> Busqué en eBay y encontré los siguientes diodos Diodo Schottky 20V,40,60 con 1A
> ¿Cuál será más adecuado o cómo puedo verificar esto?


 
que tienen escrito los diodos?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2020)

analogico dijo:


> que tienen escrito los diodos?


No se  , trata de mirarlos con una lupa


----------



## DodgeThis (May 5, 2020)

Primero gracias a todos por su ayuda



1N4002 es el  único de 100v que consigo encontrar  1N4003 es 200v. 1N4002 sirve?
ahora lo más difícil será esto. Que es esto?


----------



## analogico (May 5, 2020)

el 1n4002 debería servir,
aunque parece que el diagrama es el sr1k y me sale que seria de 600V 1A
 ese  tipo de diodos 1n400X  es muy común asi que deberías  encontrar en otros aparatos, como lamparas de bajo consumo u otras radios  





DodgeThis dijo:


> Primero gracias a todos por su ayuda
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 190113
> Ver el archivo adjunto 190114
> ...


eso parece una bobina,  las bobinas no se tocan


----------



## DodgeThis (May 14, 2020)

analogico dijo:


> el 1n4002 debería servir,
> aunque parece que el diagrama es el sr1k y me sale que seria de 600V 1A
> ese  tipo de diodos 1n400X  es muy común asi que deberías  encontrar en otros aparatos, como lamparas de bajo consumo u otras radios
> 
> ...



¿Puedes decir con seguridad qué tipo de bobina es?


----------



## analogico (May 14, 2020)

DodgeThis dijo:


> ¿Puedes decir con seguridad qué tipo de bobina es?


no,

parece ser una bobina de alambre de cobre y lo negro parece ser algún tipo de pegamento, para que no se mueva



parecida a esta


----------



## Ashraf elsayed (Dic 29, 2020)

Please i want  the schematic of rising str s1010 not model s1010mc


----------



## Benny032 (Jul 23, 2021)

Hola! Acabo de llegar a este foro ya que 

  tengo una casetera de un silvano 717 que al apretar play reproduce pero el botón play no se queda. Hay que mantenerlo presionando con el dedo. Sabras alguna solución de arreglo para eso? Quedo atento saludos 




sergiot dijo:


> El eje de giro que arrastra la cinta es el Caftan, o asi se lo nombraba.
> 
> La cosa es así, cuando el autostop venia con el sistema que detectaba el giro del carretel, este no se podia poner play sin el casette ya que el carretel que se detectaba era el de atras.
> Por lo que se ve en las fotos el sistema de tu casetera es detectar cuando la cinta se "estira" por haberse frenado en carretel trasero y la misma empuja para atras el plastico blanco que esta entre las cabezas.
> ...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 23, 2021)

Buenas, sube fotos del equipo y de la/s mecánica/s.

-Podría ser del sistema automático de paro.
-También podría ser que las cintas que usas estén "duras".
-Otra posibilidad sería un muelle o resorte suelto o deteriorado.
-También se daba en mecánicas "genéricas" utilizadas por varias marcas, que el eje de plástico que "encarrila" la parte metálica móvil, se rompiera o gastará ocasionando el mencionado efecto.



PD. Como consejo, no enfoques tu consulta hacia un solo miembro del foro, puede que este no haya vuelto, que no tenga ganas o no sepa contestar y te pierdes las posibles respuestas de los demás foreros que están deseando ayudar. 😉


----------



## Benny032 (Jul 24, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas, sube fotos del equipo y de la/s mecánica/s.
> 
> -Podría ser del sistema automático de paro.
> -También podría ser que las cintas que usas estén "duras".
> ...


Primeramente gracias por responder, por los detalles y por tu tiempo. Finalmente tengo el tocadiscos con casetera en mi poder y me fijé que no tiene problema alguno la casetera ! 

Ahora te dejo el probelma que si tengo :

La casetera funciona perfecto , se amplifica en el altavoz integrado , esto en función "tape" como sabrás casetera, pero cuando lo cambio a la función "phono" para funcionar el tocadiscos , la mecánica del disco gira y todo ok. Pero el sonido no se amplifica , solo se escucha el roce entre la aguja y el vinilo .

Sabes algo de eso ? De todas formas mañana Publicaré en un tema nuevo para que la gente me pueda responder , sin embargo me gustaría saber si puedo enviarte un mensaje tipo chat en caso de que sepas sobre esto a ti directamente , Y así compartir fotos del tocadisco para ver si podemos solucionar esto. 

Saludos cordiales


----------



## capitanp (Jul 24, 2021)

Hay que hacer _*recap*_ para empezar


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 25, 2021)

Si el roce de la aguja en el disco se amplifica ¿no podría ser que la aguja esté mal, sin la punta de diamante?


----------



## unmonje (Jul 25, 2021)

Si se fija en la imagen adjunta, verá que, en el extremo de la aguja apuntada del fonocaptor, sea éste del tipo magnético o cerámico debe haber un pequeño diamante afilado que es el que se apoya en el surco del vinilo para reproducir los sonidos sin el cual, eso no sucede.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 25, 2021)

Aunque sin la aguja de diamante el brazo se desplazaría por el disco rallándalo. 
Dejo esquema, no tiene calidad pero se ve.


----------



## Benny032 (Jul 26, 2021)

capitanp dijo:


> Hay que hacer _*recap*_ para empezar


Gracias por la información!


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Si el roce de la aguja en el disco se amplifica ¿no podría ser que la aguja esté mal, sin la punta de diamante?


Gracias por responder,  creo que el problema está entre ma punta de diamante y las conexiones de la cápsula ya que cuando toco la punta diamente esta no suena por el parlante cuando hago contacto suavemente . Pero si la "aprieto" más fuerte si suena. Por otro lado cuando toco las confecciones ( que son dos : un cable blanco y un cable rojo) también hay un zumbido pero solo en uno de los cables. 

Como info hasta ahora creo que la cápsula está completa,  incluyendo ma punta de diamante. 

Por dentro se ve todo enchufado. Quizás es la cápsula pero se ve en buen estado esta.


unmonje dijo:


> Si se fija en la imagen adjunta, verá que, en el extremo de la aguja apuntada del fonocaptor, sea éste del tipo magnético o cerámico debe haber un pequeño diamante afilado que es el que se apoya en el surco del vinilo para reproducir los sonidos sin el cual, eso no sucede.


Muchas gracias por la información y por tu tiempo, pasa que mi aguja si tiene la punta de diamante,  creo entonces que quizás es la cápsula ya que si toco con el dedo la punta de diamante hay un leve sonido de contacto , si lo hago apretando la punta de diamante ya que si la toco suavemente no pasa nada . 

Pero si toco las dos conexiones atrás de la cápsula, donde se le conectan un cable blanco y rojo , uno de estos si emite un fuerte zumbido.


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Aunque sin la aguja de diamante el brazo se desplazaría por el disco rallándalo.
> Dejo esquema, no tiene calidad pero se ve.




Que buen aporte ! Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 26, 2021)

¿Podrías subir fotos de la cápsula y aguja? Las cápsulas con el tiempo se deterioran y no funcionan bien, aunque tengan buen aspecto.
¿Podría ser que no esté bien puesta la aguja?


Benny032 dijo:


> Pero si toco las dos conexiones atrás de la cápsula, donde se le conectan un cable blanco y rojo , uno de estos si emite un fuerte zumbido.


Posiblemente al ser mono unen los dos canales o derivan uno de ellos a masa, para evitar ruidos, por eso sólo suena zumbido al tocar un cable.
O si es mono un cable es la señal de audio y el otro la masa, por lo tanto sólo suena al tocar uno de los dos cables.


----------



## Benny032 (Jul 26, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> ¿Podrías subir fotos de la cápsula y aguja? Las cápsulas con el tiempo se deterioran y no funcionan bien, aunque tengan buen aspecto.
> ¿Podría ser que no esté bien puesta la aguja?
> 
> Posiblemente al ser mono unen los dos canales o derivan uno de ellos a masa, para evitar ruidos, por eso sólo suena zumbido al tocar un cable.
> O si es mono un cable es la señal de audio y el otro la masa, por lo tanto sólo suena al tocar uno de los dos cables.


Gracias , ahora tiene más sentido eso pero...sabrás por que entonces no se amplifica ? Siendo que están todos los cables ok por dentro o así parece y además la radio y la casetera si se amplifica. Es muy extraño.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Jul 26, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Aunque sin la aguja de diamante el brazo se desplazaría por el disco *rallándalo*.


Cómo son los ralladores de discos? Se parecen a los de queso?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 26, 2021)

Benny032 dijo:


> sabrás por que entonces no se amplifica ? Siendo que están todos los cables ok por dentro o así parece y además la radio y la casetera si se amplifica.


Pueden ser muchas cosas, pero las mas faciles son:
1- La llave conmutadora de fuente está dañada en la posición phono.
2- Algun cable cortado desde la capsula hasta el preamplificador.

Esto eno es una adivinanza: tenes que trabajar en forma ordenada y metódica en lugar de preguntar "sabras por que no amplifica?". El equipo lo tenes frente a vos y no podes pretender que otro adivine lo que le sucede.


----------



## unmonje (Jul 26, 2021)

Las cápsulas fonocaptoras son dispositivos muy delicados, a menudo un simple golpecito arruina las agujas , el soporte , la bancada amortiguadora del porta-púas o incluso todo el fonocaptor.... si en la salida tiene amplificación... fácil,...vaya y consiga otra fonocaptora (no vá a ser fácil hoy día) pero es rápido y furioso


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 26, 2021)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Cómo son los ralladores de discos? Se parecen a los de queso?


Anduve y estuve dudando si usar rayar o rallar y . . . . . me decanté por esa porque una aguja rota o la inexstencia de esta derivarían en una raya rallada en el disco. 

Volviendo a lo serio:


Benny032 dijo:


> sabrás por que entonces no se amplifica ? Siendo que están todos los cables ok por dentro o así parece y además la radio y la casetera si se amplifica. Es muy extraño.





Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Las cápsulas con el tiempo se deterioran y no funcionan bien, aunque tengan buen aspecto.


 

A ver, para que lo entiendas, las cápsuas fonocaptoras son las que traducen/convierten los "saltos" de la aguja en el disco en la señal de audio y esta (la señal), pasa a través de los cables finos del brazo a los conmutadores y de estos al amplificador.

*Si no hay audio en la etapa de Phono (disco*) pero si hay audio en las demás etapas, radio y cinta, *quiere decir que* *desde los conmutadores (selector de funciones e interno de grabación de tape) para atrás, cables, conexiones o soldaduras en cápsula, cápsula o aguja, hay un problema. *

Si tocas con el dedo en las conexiones de la cápsula y suena un zumbido (habría que ver ese zúmbido cómo es) lo mas probable es que esté funcionando todo desde salida de cápsula a amplificador, luego o cápsula o aguja están mal.
Fíjate en el dibujo que subió @unmonje y verás que hay unas "almohadillas" de esponjilla, goma o algo similar haciendo una especie de "V" , revisa que eso no esté hundido, roto o inexistente. Y aunque se vea todo bien, aún así, la cápsula parece ser el problema.
Para asegurarte podrías inyectar audio a través de los cables de la cápsula, teniendo la precaución de bajar el volumen pues en Phono hay mas amplificación que en las demás etapas.


----------



## Benny032 (Jul 26, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pueden ser muchas cosas, pero las mas faciles son:
> 1- La llave conmutadora de fuente está dañada en la posición phono.
> 2- Algun cable cortado desde la capsula hasta el preamplificador.
> 
> Esto eno es una adivinanza: tenes que trabajar en forma ordenada y metódica en lugar de preguntar "sabras por que no amplifica?". El equipo lo tenes frente a vos y no podes pretender que otro adivine lo que le sucede.


Si , lo tengo claro , no me expresé bien con mi texto. Finalmente concluí que es la cápsula. 
Esta muerta. Así que ne haré cargo de eso y vuelvo a escribir,  gracias !


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Anduve y estuve dudando si usar rayar o rallar y . . . . . me decanté por esa porque una aguja rota o la inexstencia de esta derivarían en una raya rallada en el disco.
> 
> Volviendo a lo serio:
> 
> ...


Muy eficaz toda la información! Gracias y finalmente la cápsula está dañada. Vere eso y escribo con la resolución.


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> ¿Podrías subir fotos de la cápsula y aguja? Las cápsulas con el tiempo se deterioran y no funcionan bien, aunque tengan buen aspecto.
> ¿Podría ser que no esté bien puesta la aguja?
> 
> Posiblemente al ser mono unen los dos canales o derivan uno de ellos a masa, para evitar ruidos, por eso sólo suena zumbido al tocar un cable.
> O si es mono un cable es la señal de audio y el otro la masa, por lo tanto sólo suena al tocar uno de los dos cables.


Finalmente esta mala la cápsula,  eso concluí revisando el asunto. Vere que puedo hacer con esa o bien un repuesto y escribiré con la resolución. Gracias por tu tiempo y a todos los demás también!


----------

